# PICC line placement



## sreeja (Apr 28, 2011)

hi,

can anybody guide me in coding this following documentation:

The risks, benefits and alternatives to the procedure were
      explained to the patient's healthcare proxy. Health care proxy
      understood and gave informed consent. The patient was placed
      supine on the angiography table.

      Limited sonography of the right upper arm was performed
      demonstrating a patent right basilic vein. Under real time
      ultrasound guidance, the right basilic vein was punctured with a
      21 gauge needle.  A  0.018 inch guidewire was inserted through the
      needle which was exchanged for a 4.5 French peel-away sheath.  A 4
      French single lumen PICC catheter was inserted through the
      peel-away sheath and advanced.  The catheter tip was positioned at
      the junction of the superior vena cava and the right atrium.  The
      peel-away sheath was removed.  The catheter was flushed with
      saline solution and secured to the skin with 3-0 prolene sutures.
      A sterile dressing was applied.

      The patient tolerated the procedure well and no complications were
      encountered.

      Impression:

      4 French single lumen Bard power peripherally inserted central
      venous catheter inserted by a right basilic vein approach.
      Catheter length is 40 cm.


----------



## conniewilson (Apr 28, 2011)

36568 for the PICC line and 76937 for the ultrasound guidance


----------



## conniewilson (Apr 28, 2011)

use code 36569 for the PICC line if the pt was older than 5 years.  it didn't state the age in the original post


----------



## conniewilson (Apr 28, 2011)

also don't forget the 26 modifer on 76937


----------

